# Resonator price



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

What's up everyone. I was just wondering. I have the resonator that was taken off my car and cant find how much it is worth. Has anyone sold there resonator or seen how much a resonator would go for?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO_Addict said:


> What's up everyone. I was just wondering. I have the resonator that was taken off my car and cant find how much it is worth. Has anyone sold there resonator or seen how much a resonator would go for?



I was wondering that myself. But, when my muffler guy cut it off, it went into the scrap pile, I didnt even save it.:confused


----------

